# Awesome weekend of juglining!



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Started Friday morning. Had an old friend I haven't seen in years come down to try his hand at the jugs. Four hours later and we had 32 good fish in the boat, including a 34 pounder. Several 12-15, and the rest in the 3-4-5 pound range.

Louis with the BFOD (big fish of the day):



Friday's take:



Lunch Friday was fresh fish tacos:



Rinse and repeat for the next morning with an added 25 hook trotline. Another 34 pound blue and a few 5-8 pounders on the line. We picked up another 10 or so on the jugs for a total of 17.

Me with Saturday's BFOD:



Saturday's take:



Sunday morning my brother in law joined us for more shenanigans. His first run at the jugs as well. No huge fish today, but plenty of action. 27 total fish, biggest was about 14.

Scott with Sunday's take:



You know it was a good morning when the trash pile looks like this!



Preparing to launch!


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Man I like that rig u got for havin them jugs ready to chunk might have to do tha same


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

got to X2 that also...but where is the Name tag on jugs..not nitpicking just trying to save you MONEY ? them are a new twist in Jugs I like it too thx for sharing...great fish too


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Private water, not necessary.


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Name tags not need for rec fishing people only commerical fisherman, new rule change. Or if you leaving out more than 24hts

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

What are you using for bait?


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

bearwhiz said:


> What are you using for bait?


Mix of cut carp, big gizzard shad and live perch. Carp and shad work about the same. Live perch catch the yellows.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

tiberiuswade1 said:


> Name tags not need for rec fishing people only commerical fisherman, new rule change. Or if you leaving out more than 24hts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


You might want to double check that. The current regs state a valid gear tag must be used, there is nothing stating any exceptions.


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Gear Tag:A tag constructed of material as durable as the device to which it is attached. The gear tag must be legible, contain the name and address of the person using the device and the date the device was set out. Date is not required for saltwater trotlines orÂ crab traps fished under a commercial license.Â For juglines and freshwater trotlines, properly marked buoys or floats qualify as valid gear tags


bearintex said:


> You might want to double check that. The current regs state a valid gear tag must be used, there is nothing stating any exceptions.


Since most people that use jug lines each day they fish (set out, pick up at end of day). They should have their name and # already on them. This is your tags as per typed definitions and call to local office. But I get ur point as there seems to be grey area when talking to actual person and what in book

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, I would fish there too if I had the chance, but, it's kind of hard to be excited about someone fishing on a private lake. Those fish are probably hand fed twice a day. You should at least offer to pay for some restocking.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

bryan28 said:


> Yes, I would fish there too if I had the chance, but, it's kind of hard to be excited about someone fishing on a private lake. Those fish are probably hand fed twice a day. You should at least offer to pay for some restocking.


There are a whopping 15 or so regular fisherman on this 1700 acre lake. No feed happening. Jealousy is ugly....sad_smiles


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

bearintex said:


> There are a whopping 15 or so regular fisherman on this 1700 acre lake. No feed happening. Jealousy is ugly....sad_smiles


Nice job enjoying fishing with friends and family, private lake or not those are some big fish, congrats on a great time !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

